# Out of Area Report San Diego.



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ever have one of those days where every sign tells you not To fish? My friend was late last night to set out gear up, couldn't fall asleep untill 1am , felt like I was about to come down with a cold or flu, woke up really late, ended up in the middle of monday traffic, and lastly the road to the launch was closed!:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Well Im glad I ignored everything and still went. I had to get creative with my launch but made it happen. Took us a bit to make bait but it was long after that I started hooking fish. I think i'm getting this Cali fishing  . Here are some of my catches today. 

 My next goal is catch a Halibut, a white sea bass, or a Ling cod.

Im so jealous of you all in the Pan Handle its about to turn on offshore!! 

:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice looking water and nice looking fish albeit I have no idea what the heck they are. Good table fair?

Thanks for sharing a trip from Cali, I'd say you have them figured out!

Jimmy


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

They are good looking fish. Mind telling us what they are?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The bigger one that looks like an Amberjack is a close relative known as Yellowtail out here. The smaller ones are some type of Bonita I believe.. still learning them myself .


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

oxbeast1210 said:


> The bigger one that looks like an Amberjack is a close relative known as Yellowtail out here. The smaller ones are some type of Bonita I believe.. still learning them myself .


The second fish pictured IS a Bonito. I have never eaten one but I hear they are good smoked. Nice Yellow Tail, also. If you are fishing LJ, look for Hali North of Scripps pier just behind the surf zone out to 60'. 

If you want to get that WSB, you will work for it. The early bird gets the worm. Have your bait in the water at grey light. 

Good luck, wish I could be there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the Tips brother . I think that area near the pier is a preserve now ill double check.


----------



## tat2yak (Aug 4, 2014)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks for the Tips brother . I think that area near the pier is a preserve now ill double check.


Do the research on that. The one thing I do not miss about Cali is the need of a legal degree to cipher the regs. What I can remember is that we could fish north of the pier even though it was a preserve for crustaceans and invertebrates and shellfish. You could not fish the reserve over LJ canyon, although you could transit through the area with your catch.

I moved three years ago so my info may be out dated.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds complicated


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Fish............................

Robin


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice catch. Looks like you fished the kelp in La Jolla. The yellowtail are great eating, especially raw! And Bonita is not bad smoked. Your best shot at a white sea bass is going to be in the spring. Get out early and look for the squid boats. Your chances of catching a wsb will be greatly increase if you have some live squid fished on a jig head. As far as the closed areas, or MLPs go there's a great free phone app called Fishalerts that will show your position in relation to the MLPs. I found this app to be extremely helpful in staying out of the closed areas. 
Great pics and thanks for the memories! 
Good luck!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good fish Oscar. If Halibut is similar to Flounder, check out some of John Skinners Fluke/Flounder videos on youtube. His technique for fishing bucktail jigs might help. ood.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice yellow.

if you want a WSB get back out there! they are there now through winter and will be there in great numbers in the spring, but now is the time to get a 50lb+ model. light floro leaders, small live macs and sardines near the bottom. look for the kelp that is in 60ft of water but only comes up 40ft. live line a bait over it and drift a livey on the bottom on the edge. you might even check off a halibut doing that. when I targeted WSB I would launch around 4pm and come in around 8am.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MMmmmm , Hamachi


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I miss how CHEAP offshore trips were in San Diego. You could show up at 6:00, pay $50 and make it back around noon. It was about $85 for a full day trip that came back around 6:00 PM.

I wish something like that was here in Pensacola!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report Oscar!!! Glad you are back out there slaying em!!!


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm guessing it's been a while since you've done a full day boat out of S.D. WAReilly. It's now just about double that. Still a good deal though if the tuna and dodos are running. 
As far as getting a halibut goes, halibut and flounder are both flat but that's about were the similarities end. Halibut are bigger, fight harder, and in my opinion tastier! Drifting a Carolina rig with a live dine has always worked well for me. There's many different ways to catch them but your best bet is to go into one of the landings in San Diego and talk to the guys there. The guys at Fisherman's Landing are very helpful and can steer you in the right direction. 
Good luck, and tight lines!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya, for the bays a light Carolina rig or three way with live bait works well and a heavier version for la jolla or set up a bounce ball rig. Live squid on a bounce ball and hoochie rig is killer.


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Bounce ball rigs are definitely a killer on the buts but they can be a real pain from a kayak. You can really burn through the tackle using them though.


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's a 12#er I got on a fishtrap swimbait back in May off Dana Point


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ya, you can catch a lot of smaller ones on swimbaits, live anchovies/sardines etc.

I say go big, or don't go! here's wade with a decent SoCal Halibut. IMO the bounce ball rig is the way to go.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxS_RAfuNF4


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

My personal best on a flattie was 36#s on a carolina rigged dine. My buddy got a 42# also on a dine. Both were from his cc though. I wouldn't call either of them small.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey is how the fish ended up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

looks great! pass the wasabi and soy sauce!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Mmmmm Hiramasa! I miss having fresh yellowtail.
I am heading out in a couple weeks for some hamachi yellowtail and AJ. Maybe I'll get my fix! 

Did you decide on your plan if attack for halibut? Lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have not decided ill pro try everything until I get one. Do you know of any good charter boats? I want to take a trip with maybe 6 people i don't really like the crowded boats.


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Ox, Offshore is on fire in so cal right now! It's probably going to be difficult to get a charter on short notice. Have you looked into any of the long range trips out of SD? They get cancelations and you may have a better shot at getting on one of them. I've done about a dozen or so from 3-9 days and they are a blast, and carry limited loads. If you haven't done one I would highly recommend them. In my opinion some of the best long range boats are The Intrepid, The Excel, The Independence, and Polaris Supreme. They all have great crews and food is amazing! All these boats have websites you can check out. 
Good luck!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have considered them but cant get leave any time soon


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

SoCalYakman said:


> I'm guessing it's been a while since you've done a full day boat out of S.D. WAReilly. It's now just about double that. Still a good deal though if the tuna and dodos are running.
> As far as getting a halibut goes, halibut and flounder are both flat but that's about were the similarities end. Halibut are bigger, fight harder, and in my opinion tastier! Drifting a Carolina rig with a live dine has always worked well for me. There's many different ways to catch them but your best bet is to go into one of the landings in San Diego and talk to the guys there. The guys at Fisherman's Landing are very helpful and can steer you in the right direction.
> Good luck, and tight lines!!!


I always fished out of Seaforth Landing. I checked the pricing, and it's jumped a lot for the 3/4 day trips. I went on one last summer (2013) and it was $85. Now it's $145. It's interesting though, the 1/2 day trips are the same price at $45.


----------



## SoCalYakman (Aug 11, 2014)

Seaforth, as well as the other SD landings, are charging the extra bucks for 3/4 trips because they are fishing offshore and burning much more fuel. The price also includes a Mexican fishing permit as they do venture into Mexican waters. I also preferred to fish out of Seaforth as the parking situation is much better there. It is free and plentiful as apposed to Point Loma where you pay to park and often times must park down the street in a pay lot.
If the pelagics are in US waters it may be worth a trip up to Oceanside or Dana Point as they don't make the trip into Mexican waters and they run about $85 for their 3/4 day trips. Check the fish counts at all landings before heading out to help you decide.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I do remember not needing a Mexican permit when I went on the 3/4 day trips. Maybe that was the difference. 

I'm in Florida now, but definitely wish I would have gone out more before I left California.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in vegas and we need no make a west coast PFF day. Name the time and place and wham! Kayaks unite!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good im do for some leave! Im not sure how good the fishing is in the fall/winter here its great now but don't know how long it will last.


----------

